# Does this thing need a screen cover?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I know its not gorilla glass, but does it scratch easily? The guy at Verizon put one on and charged me for three and I only found out later that they were antiglare...yeah. just wondering if it would be safe to take it off. Opinions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

The screen is really tough as you can see in this video:





But I wouldn't risk it and scratch the screen on your $700 phone, I'd get a nice Steinheil screen protector:
http://www.amazon.co...24510189&sr=1-2

Tip for installing screen protectors: Before you install it, go into your bathroom and turn on your shower really hot and let some steam build up, then turn it off and let it sit for a minute. The steam will pull alot of the dust out of the air to the ground. Then take your phone and screen protector in there, blow off your phone with some compressed air and install your screen protector!


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I know its not gorilla glass, but does it scratch easily? The guy at Verizon put one on and charged me for three and I only found out later that they were antiglare...yeah. just wondering if it would be safe to take it off. Opinions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think it's a personal choice thing. I do not like them on the phones and never use them. Others will not have a phone without one.

If you like them, use them. If not, don't. As I said, I don't like them and I don't use them.

Good luck!!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys I always appreciate responses from everyone around here







I personally am not a fan of them unless they're clear, unlike the one I have now. And I will definitely check out those suggested covers when I get home!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Thanks guys I always appreciate responses from everyone around here I personally am not a fan of them unless they're clear, unlike the one I have now. And I will definitely check out those suggested covers when I get home!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The VZW ones are terrible. I'm on my third and last one already due to bubbling/peeling. The anti-glare is also pretty annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> The VZW ones are terrible. I'm on my third and last one already due to bubbling/peeling. The anti-glare is also pretty annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The guy installed it for me, so it looks pretty good. Just like you said though, the anti glare bothers the hell out of me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally, I'm trying to not use my nexus til I have any screen protection. I don't want another phone that ends up all scratched to #ell like the bolt and haven't even taken the film off yet to get it rooted and set up lol.

Edit: I personally can't stand screen protectors but after getting nasty scratches all over the bolt from 'normal' use, I'll put up with them so prevent having to buy another $700 phone...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you need it! I already have an inch long barely noticeable scratch at the top and the bottom corner of screen is scuffed up. My phone has its own dedicated pocket always and I've never dropped or slid it around on any surface. I noticed these things after about 3 or 4 days of owning the device. My bionic (gorilla glass & naked) now gets stuck with various things in my bags and is still perfect (same goes for my DX that I've had since release). So I believe this screen is nowhere near as fortified as the gorilla glass!

Edit: I installed a zagg for now... not big on the orange peel & finger smudge magnet. So XO Skin is on it's way.


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

If you get a good quality screen protector like the Steinheil i mentioned you will hardly notice it is there! I had a Steinheil on my thunderboly and it felt/looked just like the glass itself!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

PhoneGod said:


> Personally, I'm trying to not use my nexus til I have any screen protection. I don't want another phone that ends up all scratched to #ell like the bolt and haven't even taken the film off yet to get it rooted and set up lol.


I am using the Verizon screen cover. It's not the best, but it will do until my Zagg screen shield arrives. I am extremely careful with my phones, and the Verizon screen cover has some minor scuffs already. I highly recommend using a screen cover of some sort, unless you don't care about keeping it in pristine condition.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> My phone has its own dedicated pocket always and I've never dropped or slid it around on any surface. I noticed these things after about 3 or 4 days of owning the device.


My TB was scratched within 2 weeks and except for the first couple weeks or so, it has lived almost exclusively in a Seidio holster. Then to make matters worse, in the first month or so, a spot developed under the glass (more than one person asked if it was water/moisture and it hasn't ever been wet) and it's still there. This time I'm not taking any chances because I plan to keep the nexus til I'm eligible to upgrade in 2013 unless something bloat-free AOSP/2 GHz quad core comes out.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

My Nexus got a tiny scratch the first day I had it even though I was being extremely careful. You wouldn't notice it unless you were looking for it and were in the sun. I would definitely go with a screen protector of some sorts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

PhoneGod said:


> My TB was scratched within 2 weeks and except for the first couple weeks or so, it has lived almost exclusively in a Seidio holster. Then to make matters worse, in the first month or so, a spot developed under the glass (more than one person asked if it was water/moisture and it hasn't ever been wet) and it's still there. This time I'm not taking any chances because I plan to keep the nexus til I'm eligible to upgrade in 2013 unless something bloat-free AOSP/2 GHz quad core comes out.


Exactly. I'm probably gonna get those Steinheil screen covers. They look solid. This phone is too important to me to get damaged lol


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I am using the Verizon screen cover. It's not the best, but it will do until my Zagg screen shield arrives. I am extremely careful with my phones, and the Verizon screen cover has some minor scuffs already. I highly recommend using a screen cover of some sort, unless you don't care about keeping it in pristine condition.


My Zagg came in the mail today and I installed it. I gotta say, I'm not incredibly pleased with the quality. There is a good amount of orange peel. Not as much as the Skinomi I had previously, but it is still very noticeable. I will probably opt for one of those Steinheil's in the near future.


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

RamAir02 said:


> My Zagg came in the mail today and I installed it. I gotta say, I'm not incredibly pleased with the quality. There is a good amount of orange peel. Not as much as the Skinomi I had previously, but it is still very noticeable. I will probably opt for one of those Steinheil's in the near future.


Yeah I had Zagg Shields on my previous phones and I did not like the tacky feel or the orange peel.. I then switch to Steinheil on my phones and I have been more than happy with them, they are quality protectors.


----------

